# What is your MUST HAVE piece of equipment?



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 15, 2014)

I am just curious.  What is your must have piece of equipment, that once you had it you said to yourself---Man I could have used this years ago!

Mine is the Stryker Stairchair with Tracks


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't been in EMS long enough to know a time without EZ-IO, but I do love that thing. Can't imagine having to use the Jamshidi and not having anything available for adults.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 15, 2014)

Leatherman Raptor shears. Saved my *** (and a few others') more times than I can count. 
And MDTs. I do not miss the days of digging thru the key map book on the way to calls.


----------



## chaz90 (Sep 15, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> And MDTs. I do not miss the days of digging thru the key map book on the way to calls.



Sing it brother! I second MDTs and GPS in general. In unfamiliar areas as a single medic (read "Everywhere I work") voiced turn by turn directions are a godsend. Anytime our CAD is briefly down for maintenance my soul dies a little bit.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 15, 2014)

My hands. 

And $5 pair of 5.5" shears.


----------



## Household6 (Sep 15, 2014)

chaz90 said:


> I haven't been in EMS long enough to know a time without EZ-IO, but I do love that thing. Can't imagine having to use the Jamshidi and not having anything available for adults.



We did Fast1's during CLS on our fully conscious friends --wipe, push and pop. Not only easy, but grotesquely fun for the applicant. It's too bad they have a 27% critical failure rate.

The one thing I could have used years ago? That muscle that keeps my mouth closed. It also seems to have a critical failure rate after about 18 hours.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Sep 15, 2014)

Digital Debbie. I hate when the actual dispatchers are on the dispatch channel because one is always very quiet and the next is almost screaming... usually right after you turn the volume up for the other dispatcher.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 15, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> ... And MDTs. I do not miss the days of digging thru the key map book on the way to calls.



This, I can't count the amount of times that the mapping function on my MDT saved my butt! When it would crash though...


----------



## teedubbyaw (Sep 15, 2014)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> Leatherman Raptor shears. Saved my *** (and a few others') more times than I can count.
> And MDTs. I do not miss the days of digging thru the key map book on the way to calls.



What's special about the raptor?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 15, 2014)

An ambulance that has very good insulation so you can barely hear the siren and more importantly a unit with an amazing AC system. In the 120 degree weather having an AC can make my day

I'm fine with manual gurneys, fine with using MapBooks, fine with using $2 shears, fine without a stair chair, and fine without a lot of things.


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Sep 16, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> What's special about the raptor?


It's all purrdy and shiny.
Really though it's just much sharper and more sturdy than the ones on the truck, easier to cut thru those leather jackets, zippers, pennies, anything I get bored with and want to cut apart. And all the little built on tools (O2 wrench, seat belt cutter, ruler) just make my life easier. I'm emotionally attached.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been debating purchasing the raptor for some time now. Unfortunately I just lost my lucky shears, am now shear-less, and in need of another pair.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2014)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I've been debating purchasing the raptor for some time now. Unfortunately I just lost my lucky shears, am now shear-less, and in need of another pair.


I like mine... and with Leatherman's pro deal, first responders get them for half off


----------



## MrJones (Sep 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I like mine... and with Leatherman's pro deal, first responders get them for half off


And that's the _only_ way a Raptor's worth the $$.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 16, 2014)

MrJones said:


> And that's the _only_ way a Raptor's worth the $$.


Pretty much


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Sep 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I like mine... and with Leatherman's pro deal, first responders get them for half off


I'll have to look into Leatherman's Pro deal.


----------



## exodus (Sep 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> An ambulance that has very good insulation so you can barely hear the siren and more importantly a unit with an amazing AC system. In the 120 degree weather having an AC can make my day
> 
> I'm fine with manual gurneys, fine with using MapBooks, fine with using $2 shears, fine without a stair chair, and fine without a lot of things.



It's insane going from a unit like 14745 to one like 75196.  You can whisper, and your partner can hear you up front.  The older unit you have to literally yell for directions.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 17, 2014)

exodus said:


> It's insane going from a unit like 14745 to one like 75196.  You can whisper, and your partner can hear you up front.  The older unit you have to literally yell for directions.


Have you ever had to go code in the old CCT unit? That one is the worst


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 17, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Have you ever had to go code in the old CCT unit? That one is the worst



OSHA got pissed about our new Chevys. Had to tear them apart and dynamite the cab because the way the AC unit is mounted above the cab and airhorns they were hitting 140+ dB in the cab when we lit them off. Siren wasn't much better in the 120ish range. 

Now it's like riding in a limo


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2014)

Today I actually told dispatch I could not copy their traffic because the ambulance is simply too loud. They laughed, and never repeated the update.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 17, 2014)

Tigger said:


> Today I actually told dispatch I could not copy their traffic because the ambulance is simply too loud. They laughed, and never repeated the update.



I keep asking for headsets in the rigs and keeping getting crap for it.

My hearing has noticeably gotten worse after working on the box, even with my hiatus.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2014)

We thought about going to them with our new rig but between the gas engine and sirens and airhorn being in the bumper, it's quiet. Our newer Type Is are really quiet as well. But a Ford E450 with the 6.0 Diesel and airhorns mounted under the seats is just too loud. Which is what I was in at AMR today. As soon as the fan comes on it's impossible to hear. 

I do love my airhorns though. Maybe not a must have piece of equipment, but not much is more effective. 

I'm going with my safety glasses. I actually try and take care of mine so I can see out of them when I need them. The rig ones are always scratched to crap and useless. And I am totally the guy that brings em in on more calls than needed. You get one pair of eyes...


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 18, 2014)

Tigger said:


> I'm going with my safety glasses. I actually try and take care of mine so I can see out of them when I need them. The rig ones are always scratched to crap and useless. And I am totally the guy that brings em in on more calls than needed. You get one pair of eyes...



I will admit, I always chuckled at those PPE pictures in school. Never saw 'em when working IFT. But when I started in the ED, I see a good 25% of crews coming in with them on. Did not look so bad. As well, I saw enough reason for keeping a pair handy. In the ED I do not bother because I am not worried about trauma to my eye there and I have other ways of preventing spitters giving me trouble. That said, in SAR I do not leave the ICP without them. No trees poking my eyes out. Not today.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 18, 2014)

Tigger said:


> We thought about going to them with our new rig but between the gas engine and sirens and airhorn being in the bumper, it's quiet. Our newer Type Is are really quiet as well. But a Ford E450 with the 6.0 Diesel and airhorns mounted under the seats is just too loud. Which is what I was in at AMR today. As soon as the fan comes on it's impossible to hear.
> 
> I do love my airhorns though. Maybe not a must have piece of equipment, but not much is more effective.
> 
> I'm going with my safety glasses. I actually try and take care of mine so I can see out of them when I need them. The rig ones are always scratched to crap and useless. And I am totally the guy that brings em in on more calls than needed. You get one pair of eyes...


I wear oakley m frames with clear lenses at night just for that reason. They're always with me in a leg pocket and I can grab Em when needed


----------



## Tigger (Sep 18, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> I wear oakley m frames with clear lenses at night just for that reason. They're always with me in a leg pocket and I can grab Em when needed


Yup. At night sunglasses come off hat and safety glasses go on.


----------



## CFal (Sep 19, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> I keep asking for headsets in the rigs and keeping getting crap for it.
> 
> My hearing has noticeably gotten worse after working on the box, even with my hiatus.


That's what I love about nights, I only put my siren on when clearing intersections


----------



## Clare (Sep 19, 2014)

A good brain and the sense to know when either you are spending too much time on scene or wanting to get all carried away rather than taking the patient to the hospital or when the situation calls for something out of the box.   Certainly comes in handy ... and right behind is the ability to build a good rapport with people.

In terms of actual physical equipment I'd have to say probably a good stethoscope; not the cheap rubbish thing supplied.  Good loud station alarm is also useful for when Control tone pages you for a purple or red job; helps to make sure you are up and awake especially at 2 or 3 am!


----------



## vcuemt (Sep 23, 2014)

Powered stretcher, Stairchair with tracks... anything to keep my back in mint condition.


----------



## NiteTimeNick (Oct 9, 2014)

Flashlight! Comes in handy all the time, mostly at night


----------



## redundantbassist (Oct 9, 2014)

NiteTimeNick said:


> Flashlight! Comes in handy all the time, mostly at night


Amen to that! Always have one with me, however I've gone with a cheap LED minimag after losing by beloved 4sevens preon 2. The little minimags throw enough light to get the job done (84 lumens) and look a little less whacker-ish IMO.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 9, 2014)

CPAP. Without a doubt, Best thing ever.


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 12, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> An ambulance that has very good insulation so you can barely hear the siren and more importantly a unit with an amazing AC system. In the 120 degree weather having an AC can make my day



Different Operation....same problems/wishes.

I think a functional MDT really is a life saver.


----------



## medic2021 (Mar 11, 2021)

leatherman raptors, full IFAK or just a combat application tourniquet.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 11, 2021)

medic2021 said:


> leatherman raptors, full IFAK or just a combat application tourniquet.


Wow. This one came back from the dead.


----------



## mgr22 (Mar 11, 2021)

NomadicMedic said:


> Wow. This one came back from the dead.


It's so old, Leatherman Raptors are now Leatherperson Raptors.


----------



## medic2021 (Mar 11, 2021)

mgr22 said:


> It's so old, Leatherman Raptors are now Leatherperson Raptors.


yeah a lot of people have switched to the Xshear


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2021)

Closed for useless bump


----------

